# Zion Restoration out of Atlanta, GA.



## Magnum305 (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone herd of these guy's before....? They were running ad on Craiglist, so we decided to go on a fishing trip with them and they have taken the bait. They sent us a vendor pack to fill out and they stated that they would allow to see the pay schedule after they received our paperwork....:whistling2:

Appreciate all of your help with researching these guy's and if I could be of service to any of you all, please do not hesitate to contact us.

Thanks again for all your help....:thumbup:


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

I looked at that ad also and sent them an email. I did not fill out any paperwork because I like so many others are tired of getting the run around but they do HUD work and she told me that the re cuts are anywhere between $28-$45 and their initials are $475.

Doesn't sound bad but you could quickly lose your shirt if any of these properties has debris. Being HUD they should be trashedout before they convey but that doesn't always happen.

I am from Atlanta and know where they are located but what fooled me is that they have like three different addresses. One for mailing, one for vendors and then another office they have. 



On a side note I am just up the road from you in Vero Beach. If you do not mind me asking who are you with now?


Please keep us posted on the actuall price list.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I thought Zion was a park in Utah????? 

Never heard of them...but if the numbers are what we posted those are not too bad...we were getting 525 plus 125 for the wint...then PK...wanted to pay 475 for everything HIPR, wint,jani, landscape, debris....that required about 36 man hours to do so we passed....
But if the HIPR and wint are not in that 475 you might be able to make things work...


----------

